# Di Marzio:"Milan - Kessie, qualcosa si è rotto".



## admin (21 Marzo 2019)

Come riportato da Di Marzio, su Sky, dopo il litigio con Biglia qualcosa si è rotto tra Kessie ed il Milan. La società non ha gradito il comportanto dell'ivoriano e farà le proprie valutazioni, nonostante le scuse. Al momento Biglia è passato in vantaggio su Kessie, per una maglia da titolare. Poi, spetterà a Gattuso prendere le decisioni.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, su Sky, dopo il litigio con Biglia qualcosa si è rotto tra Kessie ed il Milan. La società non ha gradito il comportanto dell'ivoriano e farà le proprie valutazioni, nonostante le scuse. Al momento Biglia è passato in vantaggio su Kessie, per una maglia da titolare. Poi, spetterà a Gattuso prendere le decisioni.



Portasse 50 milioni e lo porto io. SMS e Ndombele, e CC a posto:

Donna
Conti Caldara Romagnoli Grimaldo
Ndombele Baka SMS
Chiesa Paquetá
Piatek

Ovvio serva la CL per questo


----------



## hiei87 (21 Marzo 2019)

Il problema non è il litigio, il problema è la sua mancata maturazione, sia a livello tecnico che tattico e caratteriale. Qualche sacrificio andrà fatto e lui è il più sacrificabile, soprattutto se restasse Bakayoko.


----------



## 1972 (21 Marzo 2019)

occhio agli skeletons in the closets


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il litigio, il problema è la sua mancata maturazione, sia a livello tecnico che tattico e caratteriale. Qualche sacrificio andrà fatto e lui è il più sacrificabile, soprattutto se restasse Bakayoko.



Io non gli faccio tutte le colpe, e sinceramente mi dispiacerebbe se se ne va. Tenuto conto che ha ancora solo 22 anni, la più grave mancanza è da parte dell'allenatore, chiunque esso sia, che non lo ha fatto evolvere. Kessie lascia intravedere potenziale, ma se non viene adeguatamente gestito, può risultare sprecato se non deleterio. Non è successo solo con lui, stessa cosa per Suso. La sensazione è che abbiamo giocatori che vengono mandati in campo solo con precise disposizioni, invece che essere opportunamente corretti e indirizzati verso una intelligente crescita tecnica e tattica. Non se ne abbiano a male i sostenitori di Gattuso, ma a me Rino non dà l'idea di una persona in grado di fare ciò.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Portasse 50 milioni e lo porto io. SMS e Ndombele, e CC a posto:
> 
> Donna
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Grimaldo
> ...


Bella squadra ,c'è tutto fantasia,velocità e fisicità


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non gli faccio tutte le colpe, e sinceramente mi dispiacerebbe se se ne va. Tenuto conto che ha ancora solo 22 anni, la più grave mancanza è da parte dell'allenatore, chiunque esso sia, che non lo ha fatto evolvere. Kessie lascia intravedere potenziale, ma se non viene adeguatamente gestito, può risultare sprecato se non deleterio. Non è successo solo con lui, stessa cosa per Suso. La sensazione è che abbiamo giocatori che vengono mandati in campo solo con precise disposizioni, invece che essere opportunamente corretti e indirizzati verso una intelligente crescita tecnica e tattica. Non se ne abbiano a male i sostenitori di Gattuso, ma a me Rino non dà l'idea di una persona in grado di fare ciò.



Ricordi cosa disse Piatek di Paquetà? Il brasiliano aveva subito capito dai movimenti del polacco come voleva che la palla fosse servita. 

Queste non sono indicazioni di Gattuso, è solo la differenza tra i giocatori bravi e quelli anonimi. Potrei citarti moltissimi gol passati in cui non si vede la mano di Sacchi o Ancelotti.

In un'altra discussione ho fatto l'esempio di Suso, perché si è provato in tutti i modi a fargli attaccare la profondità, ma lui non ha le qualità per poterlo fare, è un calciatore semplicemente limitato che rende al meglio solo quando gli avversari non hanno ancora raggiunto il top di forma.
Con Kessiè finora non è andata meglio: cosa dovrebbe insegnargli di più Rino? A non sbagliare sempre i contropiedi?

Purtroppo nel nostro organico ci sono tanti altri giocatori tecnicamente o fisicamente limitati, siamo una squadra piuttosto scarsa ed anche costruito male, per questo si è ripartiti prima di tutto costruendo una certa compattezza difensiva.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ricordi cosa disse Piatek di Paquetà? Il brasiliano aveva subito capito dai movimenti del polacco come voleva che la palla fosse servita.
> 
> Queste non sono indicazioni di Gattuso, è solo la differenza tra i giocatori bravi e quelli anonimi. Potrei citarti moltissimi gol passati in cui non si vede la mano di Sacchi o Ancelotti.
> 
> ...



Capisco quello che vuoi dire.

L'esempio di Suso l'ho fatto, ma ho voluto forzare la mano ben sapendo che è fuori luogo. Suso non ha mezzi fisici, ed è ormai "irrecuperabile". E' troppo tempo che gioca così e ormai non si schioderà mai più da quel clichè. Kessie invece lo vedo diverso, secondo me (ma può darsi che sbagli) è arrivato al Milan in una fase non felice, e Montella prima e Gattuso adesso lo stanno utilizzando come carne da macello. Gioca fisso, senza soluzione di continuità, e lo fa solo in quantità. Invece secondo me il ragazzo ha bisogno di calma, e di giocare in una squadra ben organizzata, dove può rendersi conto di come le cose devono essere fatte. Sbaglierò, ripeto, ma secondo me il Milan adesso è un pessimo ambiente dove un giocatore può migliorare, per questo facevo l'esempio dello spagnolo. Giocatori che da noi sono migliorati ultimamente ne vedo ben pochi, forse Calabria e Romagnoli. Gattuso, sempre che ne abbia facoltà, dovrebbe insegnargli a correre meno e con più intelligenza, ad amministrare le energie e a essere più riflessivo, oltre a cercare di collaborare invece di tentare l'azione di forza in modo personale. Poi ci sta che sia limitato mentalmente, ma secondo me dipende da lui solo in minima parte. Mi sembra strano che abbia avuto una parabola ascendente molto decisa e poi al Milan si sia improvvisamente rimbrocchito.

Ovviamente sono d'accordo con te sull'ultima frase.


----------



## Heaven (21 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Portasse 50 milioni e lo porto io. SMS e Ndombele, e CC a posto:
> 
> Donna
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Grimaldo
> ...



Con una squadra come questa oltre che a qualificarti in champions, con un po’ di fortuna puoi arrivare fino in fondo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, su Sky, dopo il litigio con Biglia qualcosa si è rotto tra Kessie ed il Milan. La società non ha gradito il comportanto dell'ivoriano e farà le proprie valutazioni, nonostante le scuse. Al momento Biglia è passato in vantaggio su Kessie, per una maglia da titolare. Poi, spetterà a Gattuso prendere le decisioni.



se fosse vero, sono tutti da internare


----------



## MarcoG (21 Marzo 2019)

Ma non ci credo proprio. Non nel senso che non sia possibile, ma nel senso che non si toglie fuori uno dalla squadra perché sbrocca dieci secondi. Se davvero vogliono cederlo è per problemi di spogliatoio che neanche conosciamo.


----------



## danjr (21 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, su Sky, dopo il litigio con Biglia qualcosa si è rotto tra Kessie ed il Milan. La società non ha gradito il comportanto dell'ivoriano e farà le proprie valutazioni, nonostante le scuse. Al momento Biglia è passato in vantaggio su Kessie, per una maglia da titolare. Poi, spetterà a Gattuso prendere le decisioni.



Se bakayoko vale 35 lui ne vale 15


----------



## hiei87 (21 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non gli faccio tutte le colpe, e sinceramente mi dispiacerebbe se se ne va. Tenuto conto che ha ancora solo 22 anni, la più grave mancanza è da parte dell'allenatore, chiunque esso sia, che non lo ha fatto evolvere. Kessie lascia intravedere potenziale, ma se non viene adeguatamente gestito, può risultare sprecato se non deleterio. Non è successo solo con lui, stessa cosa per Suso. La sensazione è che abbiamo giocatori che vengono mandati in campo solo con precise disposizioni, invece che essere opportunamente corretti e indirizzati verso una intelligente crescita tecnica e tattica. Non se ne abbiano a male i sostenitori di Gattuso, ma a me Rino non dà l'idea di una persona in grado di fare ciò.



In parte sono d'accordo. Kessiè ha potenziale e sono sicuro che con determinati allenatori e in determinati contesti potrebbe anche diventare un grande centrocampista. Però in questo momento non credo che ciò possa avvenire al Milan, quindi o prendiamo un allenatore e costruiamo una squadra che possa valorizzare le sue caratteristiche, oppure, seppure a malincuore, meglio far cassa, visto che comunque qualche plusvalenza la dovremo fare.


----------



## andreima (22 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi se arrivano offerte del genere siamo obbligati..con le restrizioni che abbiamo si sa già che qualche intoccabile partira.. kessie e suso i primi poi si vedrà chi sarà l.allenatore,dubito Rino anche se mi dispiacea penso che tornera quando sarà pronto,in entrambi i casi uscirà a testa alta..


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se fosse vero, sono tutti da internare



Concordo, io davero non capisco tutta questa disperazione per bocciare per un errore un ragazzo di 22 anni che ha già fatto 87 partite in meno di 2 stagione quando nel Milan abbiamo dei fenomeni che prendono ancora più soldi e non hanno giocato nenmeno la quarta parte, Kessiè è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi e secondo me deve assolutamente restare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Marzo 2019)

Sta fissa di Kessié che sbaglia I contropiedi me la dovete spiegare.
Da quando in qua una mezz'ala deve saper portare un contropiede e anche concluderlo in maniera perfetta? 
Secondo me manco I tifosi del Real Madrid chiedono questo alle proprie mezz'ali.
Anzi, menomale ci sia Kessié che corre come un cavallo, altrimenti avremo ancora meno occasioni da gol di quante già non ne abbiamo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bella squadra ,c'è tutto fantasia,velocità e fisicità


soprattutto fantasia, visto che solo sms+chiesa sono già 180/200M da tirare fuori.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Marzo 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se bakayoko vale 35 lui ne vale 15



Bakayoko mi sembra abbia il riscatto fissato a 38. Fissato a inizio anno quando è arrivato reduce da una annata abbastanza disastrosa e in evidente difficoltà tecnica e psicologica.
Poi o Gattuso (dio non voglia) o lo spirito santo lo hanno rigenerato. Che ora valga più del doppio di Kessie, non credo proprio. Ma sinceramente, se dovessi buttare giù uno dalla torre, butterei kessie, ma a malincuore e non senza dubbi.


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Marzo 2019)

Occhio a valutare correttamente il da farsi perchè se da una parte Franck ha ancora dei limiti evidenti, dall'altra fa un lavoro ciclopico box to box ed è il giocatore di cui si nota maggiormente l'assenza in quel paio di partite all'anno che riposa.


----------



## vannu994 (22 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Occhio a valutare correttamente il da farsi perchè se da una parte Franck ha ancora dei limiti evidenti, dall'altra fa un lavoro ciclopico box to box ed è il giocatore di cui si nota maggiormente l'assenza in quel paio di partite all'anno che riposa.


Anche secondo me è essenziale, rimango dell'idea come dico da due anni che vorrei vederlo con un altro allenatore prima di darlo via. Non iniziate a dirmi "mettete Gattuso ovunque" che non c'entra niente.


----------



## Mika (22 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Portasse 50 milioni e lo porto io. SMS e Ndombele, e CC a posto:
> 
> Donna
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli Grimaldo
> ...




Bella squadra, sempre se i giocatori da te inseriti volessero venire e non chiedessero la luna di ingaggio e le squadre non chiedessero 100M l'uno per venderli


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Di Marzio, su Sky, dopo il litigio con Biglia qualcosa si è rotto tra Kessie ed il Milan. La società non ha gradito il comportanto dell'ivoriano e farà le proprie valutazioni, nonostante le scuse. Al momento Biglia è passato in vantaggio su Kessie, per una maglia da titolare. Poi, spetterà a Gattuso prendere le decisioni.



Il ragazzo non lo stiamo valorizzando e nemmeno migliorando.
E' un centrocampista a tutto campo dotato di una forza e una corsa spaventose.
Messo a cucire il gioco sulla catena di destra non vedremo mai il miglior kessie.
Poi vorrei anche capire perchè sulle transizioni l'ultimo passaggio debba passare dai piedi dell'ivoriano mentre franck dovrebbe esser quello lanciato nello spazio o che attacca il campo.
Sono sbagliati i nostri sviluppi di gioco perchè il nostro equilibrio tattico in campo è molto particolare.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Marzo 2019)

è l'unico senza riserve tra parentesi 
ridatemi Kucoooo


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sta fissa di Kessié che sbaglia I contropiedi me la dovete spiegare.
> Da quando in qua una mezz'ala deve saper portare un contropiede e anche concluderlo in maniera perfetta?
> Secondo me manco I tifosi del Real Madrid chiedono questo alle proprie mezz'ali.
> Anzi, menomale ci sia Kessié che corre come un cavallo, altrimenti avremo ancora meno occasioni da gol di quante già non ne abbiamo.





Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Occhio a valutare correttamente il da farsi perchè se da una parte Franck ha ancora dei limiti evidenti, dall'altra fa un lavoro ciclopico box to box ed è il giocatore di cui si nota maggiormente l'assenza in quel paio di partite all'anno che riposa.


----------

